# Heavy Rain Stuck at Lexington Station



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

I am stuck at Lexington station. It seems to indicate to shake the controller up and down but I cant seem to get him to move. Is there a technique I am not getting. And when the R1 and L1 buttons come up they go red as well do I hold them or tap them or what
Help please coz i am having a bigger anxiety about this than Ethan and am about to throw the controller out the window:wall:


----------

